# Hellcats on OSX 10.4.11



## FilluX (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey guys!

So yeah my dad has got an old apple g4 and it has got my favourite old game on it = Hellcars over the pacific.

The problem is that when i start it i can only see the dashboard, the rest is all black  (tried different resolutions, switchec to 256 colors but no luck)

So is there any way i can get it to work?

I would really like to be able to play it again.

Thanx!

-FilluX


----------



## FilluX (May 9, 2009)

Bump


----------



## nixgeek (May 9, 2009)

What version of Mac OS is it running?  Have you tried running any of the system utilities to run some maintenance checks on the OS and hard drive?

It's possible that something might have happened to the application with the previous owner.  It's also possibly that maybe it requires the discs for the game in order to function.

The more information you give us, the better we can help you.


----------



## nixgeek (May 9, 2009)

Reading a bit more, I have to ask if this is an old Mac OS 9 application and you're trying to run it in Classic mode under OS X.  It's possible that this app doesn't work under Classic, which means you might need to boot into OS 9 directly for the game to run properly.


----------

